# [SOLVED] Latest versions of nvidia-drivers not working

## corrosif

I had a perfectly working system environment with x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2.

And my revdep-rebuild shows no problem at all.

Unfortunately, more recent versions of the nvidia-drivers package don't want to work properly on my system (emerging it goes just fine, modprobing is also OK).

All I get, is no graphic initialization at all when trying to start X11 (a static content of the console just stays on screen).

Even when recreating xorg.conf with /opt/bin/nvidia-xconfig (which show no error), it still never works...

I only manage to get things running again, by returning to x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2 !

But it's a trouble to stay on outdated versions of xorg-server and nvidia-drivers...

Here are some data, in case you could help me (I can't manage to find what is causing this trouble!).

/var/log/Xorg.0.log after trying to start gdm (through "systemctl start gdm.service"):

```
[   142.281] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-4151.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[   142.282] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[   142.282] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   142.282] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   142.282] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.10.17-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Dec 6 19:52:26 CET 2015 x86_64

[   142.282] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.17-gentoo root=UUID=95a9f1b2-d2a1-4057-86af-be883be5707f ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

[   142.282] Build Date: 05 November 2016  02:18:30AM

[   142.282]  

[   142.282] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[   142.282]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   142.282] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   142.282] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Nov  5 11:17:56 2016

[   142.282] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   142.282] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   142.282] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   142.283] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   142.283] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   142.283] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   142.283] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   142.283] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   142.283] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   142.283] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   142.283] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   142.283] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   142.283] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[   142.283] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   142.283]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   142.283] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   142.283]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   142.283] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   142.283]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   142.283] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   142.283]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   142.283]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   142.283] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   142.283]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   142.283] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   142.283]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   142.283] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   142.283]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   142.283] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   142.283]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   142.283]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   142.284] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

[   142.284] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib32/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   142.284] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   142.284] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   142.284] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   142.284] (II) Loader magic: 0x814d40

[   142.284] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   142.284]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   142.284]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[   142.284]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[   142.284]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[   142.285] (++) using VT number 7

[   142.287] (II) systemd-logind: took control of session /org/freedesktop/login1/session/c3

[   142.292] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:1180:10de:0969 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   142.292] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   142.292] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   142.292] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[   142.300] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   142.300]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   142.300]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   142.301] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  375.10  Fri Oct 14 10:01:22 PDT 2016

[   142.301] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   142.301] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   142.302] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   142.302]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   142.302]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   142.302] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  375.10  Fri Oct 14 09:38:17 PDT 2016

[   142.302] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   142.302] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   142.302] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   142.302] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   142.302] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   142.302]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   142.302]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   142.302] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   142.302] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   142.302] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   142.302] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   142.302]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   142.302]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   142.302] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   142.302] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   142.302] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   142.303] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   142.303] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   142.303] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   142.303] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   142.303] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[   142.703] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 680 (GK104) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   142.703] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes

[   142.703] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.04.09.00.01

[   142.703] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   142.703] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[   142.703] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"

[   142.703] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[   142.703] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.

[   142.703] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[   142.703] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   142.704] (II) NVIDIA: Using 12288.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[   142.704] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[   142.707] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   142.707] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   142.707] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   142.707] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   142.707] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   142.707] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   142.707] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   142.707] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   142.723] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"

[   142.726] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   142.726] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[   142.726] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   142.727] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   142.727] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   142.727] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   142.727] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   142.727] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   142.727] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[   142.727] (--) RandR disabled

[   142.727] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   142.727] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.

[   142.782] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event11)

[   142.782] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   142.782] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   142.782] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[   142.782] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   142.782] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   142.782] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   142.782] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   142.782]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.10.3

[   142.782]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   142.782]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[   142.783] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event11 13:75 fd 25 paused 0

[   142.783] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   142.783] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   142.783] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

[   142.783] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   142.783] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   142.783] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   142.783] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input11/event11"

[   142.783] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   142.783] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   142.783] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   142.803] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event10)

[   142.803] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   142.803] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   142.803] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[   142.803] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   142.803] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event10 13:74 fd 26 paused 0

[   142.804] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   142.804] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   142.804] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[   142.804] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   142.804] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   142.804] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   142.804] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input10/event10"

[   142.804] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   142.804] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   142.804] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   142.805] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event8)

[   142.805] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.805] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.805] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event9)

[   142.806] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.806] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.806] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event0)

[   142.806] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.806] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.807] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out Side (/dev/input/event1)

[   142.807] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.807] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.807] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event2)

[   142.807] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.807] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.808] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event3)

[   142.808] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.808] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.809] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out Front (/dev/input/event4)

[   142.809] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.809] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.809] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line (/dev/input/event5)

[   142.809] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.809] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.810] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic (/dev/input/event6)

[   142.810] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.810] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.810] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Mic (/dev/input/event7)

[   142.810] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.810] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.811] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a (/dev/input/event12)

[   142.811] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   142.811] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[   142.812] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[   142.812] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[   142.812] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   142.812]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.19.0

[   142.812]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   142.812]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[   142.813] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event12 13:76 fd 27 paused 0

[   142.813] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a'

[   142.813] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: always reports core events

[   142.813] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"

[   142.813] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   142.813] (II) input device 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a', /dev/input/event12 is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[   142.813] (II) input device 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a', /dev/input/event12 is a pointer caps

[   142.813] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/input/input12/event12"

[   142.813] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[   142.814] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[   142.814] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[   142.814] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   142.814] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   142.814] (II) input device 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a', /dev/input/event12 is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[   142.814] (II) input device 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a', /dev/input/event12 is a pointer caps

[   142.814] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   142.814] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   142.814] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   142.815] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard (/dev/input/event13)

[   142.815] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   142.815] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   142.815] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[   142.815] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   142.815] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event13 13:77 fd 30 paused 0

[   142.815] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard'

[   142.815] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: always reports core events

[   142.815] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event13"

[   142.815] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc318

[   142.815] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found keys

[   142.815] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   142.815] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/input/input13/event13"

[   142.815] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   142.815] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   142.815] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   142.816] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard (/dev/input/event14)

[   142.816] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   142.816] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   142.816] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[   142.816] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   142.816] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event14 13:78 fd 31 paused 0

[   142.816] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard'

[   142.816] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: always reports core events

[   142.816] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event14"

[   142.816] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc318

[   142.817] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found 1 mouse buttons

[   142.817] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   142.817] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found relative axes

[   142.817] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[   142.817] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found absolute axes

[   142.817] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[   142.817] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found keys

[   142.817] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Configuring as mouse

[   142.817] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   142.817] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Adding scrollwheel support

[   142.817] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   142.817] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   142.817] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.1/input/input14/event14"

[   142.817] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[   142.817] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   142.817] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   142.817] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: initialized for relative axes.

[   142.817] (WW) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: ignoring absolute axes.

[   142.817] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   142.817] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   142.817] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   142.817] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   146.077] (**) Option "fd" "27"

[   146.282] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:77

[   146.282] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:74

[   146.282] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:78

[   146.282] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:75

[   146.282] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:76
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf (after calling /opt/bin/nvidia-xconfig):

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 375.10  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-09)  Fri Oct 14 11:11:07 PDT 2016

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

/etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -msse4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="threads mmx sse sse2 vdpau custom-cflags branding mozbranding utilities python hpijs gimp ocr sid templates minizip gstreamer xine emotion ethumb xdg sqlite theora ois ogre steamruntime pulseaudio sound dconf pixman audio cdr systemd icu lua networkmanager pcre16 gnome gnome-keyring -kms -xv -consolekit -gles2"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

L10N="fr fr-FR en"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en"

SANE_BACKENDS="epson epson2 snapscan"

ABI_X86="32 64"

CURL_SSL="gnutls"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="$PORTDIR /usr/local/portage"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

#FEATURES="-parallel-fetch"

```

And here some infos about my installed packages:

```
[ebuild   R   ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.10-r1:0/375::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver gtk3 multilib tools -compat -kms -pax_kernel -static-libs -uvm -wayland" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo  USE="glamor ipv6 suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive (-libressl) -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB
```

I'm using a gentoo kernel 3.10.17 on amd64 architecture.

----------

## corrosif

I was wondering if my problem was not related to "ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon".

But even after setting the following line in my Xorg.conf:

```
Option "ConnectToAcpid" "off"
```

... it still doesn't work.

Here is my new /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
[     4.519] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-3727.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[     4.519] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[     4.519] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     4.519] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     4.519] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.10.17-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Dec 6 19:52:26 CET 2015 x86_64

[     4.519] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.17-gentoo root=UUID=95a9f1b2-d2a1-4057-86af-be883be5707f ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

[     4.519] Build Date: 05 November 2016  02:18:30AM

[     4.519]  

[     4.519] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[     4.519]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     4.519] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     4.519] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Nov  5 11:52:48 2016

[     4.524] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[     4.524] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     4.524] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     4.526] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[     4.526] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[     4.526] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[     4.527] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[     4.527] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[     4.527] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[     4.527] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     4.527] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     4.527] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     4.527] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[     4.529] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     4.529]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.529] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     4.529]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.529] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     4.529]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.530] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[     4.530]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.530]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[     4.530] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     4.530]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.530] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     4.530]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.530] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     4.530]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.530] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[     4.530]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.530]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[     4.530] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

[     4.530] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib32/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     4.530] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[     4.530] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[     4.530] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[     4.531] (II) Loader magic: 0x814d40

[     4.531] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     4.531]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     4.531]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[     4.531]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[     4.531]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[     4.531] (++) using VT number 7

[     4.532] (II) systemd-logind: took control of session /org/freedesktop/login1/session/c1

[     4.535] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:1180:10de:0969 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[     4.535] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[     4.535] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     4.538] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[     4.589] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     4.589]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.589]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[     4.590] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  375.10  Fri Oct 14 10:01:22 PDT 2016

[     4.590] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[     4.594] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[     4.601] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     4.601]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.601]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     4.602] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  375.10  Fri Oct 14 09:38:17 PDT 2016

[     4.602] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[     4.603] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     4.603] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     4.603] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[     4.605] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.605]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.605]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     4.605] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[     4.605] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[     4.605] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[     4.606] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.606]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.606]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     4.606] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[     4.606] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[     4.606] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[     4.609] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     4.609] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[     4.609] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     4.609] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[     4.610] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectToAcpid" "off"

[     4.610] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[     5.016] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 680 (GK104) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[     5.016] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes

[     5.016] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.04.09.00.01

[     5.016] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[     5.016] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[     5.016] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"

[     5.016] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[     5.016] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.

[     5.016] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[     5.016] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[     5.017] (II) NVIDIA: Using 12288.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[     5.017] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[     5.037] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"

[     5.043] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[     5.043] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[     5.043] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     5.044] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[     5.044] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     5.044] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     5.044] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     5.044] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     5.044] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[     5.044] (--) RandR disabled

[     5.045] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[     5.045] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.

[     5.114] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event11)

[     5.114] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.114] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     5.114] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[     5.114] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.114] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[     5.114] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[     5.117] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.117]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.10.3

[     5.117]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     5.117]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[     5.118] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event11 13:75 fd 25 paused 0

[     5.118] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     5.118] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     5.119] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

[     5.119] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     5.119] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     5.119] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.119] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input11/event11"

[     5.119] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[     5.119] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.119] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[     5.154] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event10)

[     5.154] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.154] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     5.154] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[     5.154] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.155] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event10 13:74 fd 26 paused 0

[     5.155] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     5.155] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     5.155] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[     5.155] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     5.155] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     5.155] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.155] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input10/event10"

[     5.155] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[     5.155] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.155] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[     5.155] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event8)

[     5.155] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.155] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.155] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event9)

[     5.156] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.156] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.156] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event0)

[     5.156] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.156] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.156] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out Side (/dev/input/event1)

[     5.156] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.156] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.156] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event2)

[     5.156] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.156] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.156] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event3)

[     5.156] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.156] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.157] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out Front (/dev/input/event4)

[     5.157] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.157] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.157] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line (/dev/input/event5)

[     5.157] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.157] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.157] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic (/dev/input/event6)

[     5.157] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.157] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.157] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Mic (/dev/input/event7)

[     5.157] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.157] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.158] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a (/dev/input/event12)

[     5.158] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[     5.158] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[     5.158] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[     5.158] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[     5.160] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.160]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.19.0

[     5.160]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     5.160]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[     5.161] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event12 13:76 fd 27 paused 0

[     5.161] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a'

[     5.161] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: always reports core events

[     5.161] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"

[     5.161] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     5.161] (II) input device 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a', /dev/input/event12 is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[     5.161] (II) input device 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a', /dev/input/event12 is a pointer caps

[     5.161] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/input/input12/event12"

[     5.161] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[     5.161] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[     5.161] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[     5.161] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     5.161] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     5.162] (II) input device 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a', /dev/input/event12 is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[     5.162] (II) input device 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a', /dev/input/event12 is a pointer caps

[     5.162] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101a (/dev/input/mouse0)

[     5.162] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.162] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.163] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard (/dev/input/event13)

[     5.163] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.163] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     5.163] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[     5.163] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.164] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event13 13:77 fd 30 paused 0

[     5.164] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard'

[     5.164] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: always reports core events

[     5.164] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event13"

[     5.164] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc318

[     5.164] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found keys

[     5.164] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.164] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/input/input13/event13"

[     5.164] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[     5.164] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.164] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[     5.164] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard (/dev/input/event14)

[     5.164] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.164] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     5.164] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[     5.164] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.165] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/input/event14 13:78 fd 31 paused 0

[     5.165] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard'

[     5.165] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: always reports core events

[     5.165] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event14"

[     5.165] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc318

[     5.165] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found 1 mouse buttons

[     5.165] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found scroll wheel(s)

[     5.165] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found relative axes

[     5.165] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[     5.165] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found absolute axes

[     5.165] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[     5.165] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Found keys

[     5.165] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Configuring as mouse

[     5.165] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.165] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Adding scrollwheel support

[     5.165] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[     5.165] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[     5.165] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.1/input/input14/event14"

[     5.165] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[     5.166] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.166] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[     5.166] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: initialized for relative axes.

[     5.166] (WW) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: ignoring absolute axes.

[     5.166] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     5.166] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[     5.166] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     5.166] (**) Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     6.952] (**) Option "fd" "27"

[     7.164] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:78

[     7.164] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:76

[     7.164] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:77

[     7.164] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:74

[     7.164] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:75
```

----------

## dmpogo

Well,   nvidia drops support for older chipsets in their new drivers, so it is normal that with the latest driver

older chips may stop working.   This means that you need to find what is the highest nvidia-drivers 

long term version is that supports your chipset.   and nvidia is pretty good of updating this legacy drivers over the years (there are still 96.x.x series in a tree that support >15 year old hardware)

Here is the info

http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html

----------

## Buffoon

375 is beta http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

But 3.x kernel?

----------

## corrosif

My graphic card is not "that" old, it is a GeForce 680; I don't think it is already considered to be legacy (even in newest drivers).

And my problem is exactly the same with the current stable nvidia driver: 361.28.

----------

## Thistled

Would a 4.x.x kernel not fix this?

----------

## Buffoon

4.8.6 is stable (upstream) https://kernel.org/

----------

## corrosif

I updated my kernel to the latest stable one (through the package gentoo-sources): 4.4.26

After that, I reinstalled nvidia-drivers-361.28

The following command does not give me any error:

```
$ modprobe nvidia
```

Then, I tried these commands:

```
$ X -configure

$ X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

... and I was able (finally) to catch an explicit error message!

```
modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia-modeset not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo
```

In fact, within directory /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/video/, I only have one file:

```
nvidia.ko
```

I suppose there should be another file called nvidia-modeset.ko, or something like that.

Any idea how to fix this?

----------

## Buffoon

Was the driver built with USE=kms ?

----------

## corrosif

That was indeed the problem...

I reactivated the USE flag "kms" and recompiled nvidia-drivers; now it works like a charm  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot for your help!

----------

